# So who is working on a halloween sig?



## Lee79 (Oct 8, 2007)

I am in the process of designing a sig for Halloween. I have not been using GIMP very long but i am learning something new every day.I just wanted to know if anyone was making a super scary sig for Halloween?


----------



## test84 (Oct 8, 2007)

planning to see Tim Burton's Nightmare Before Chirstmas, nothing beats doing that for me. (sicne ppl dont celebrate it here)


----------



## arctic_flame (Oct 8, 2007)

Maybe...


----------



## Westside (Oct 8, 2007)

WTF is a sig?...


----------



## Psyfira (Oct 8, 2007)

I wasn't... but I'm thinking about it now. Even though I'm rubbish at sigs it sounds fun


----------



## Linkiboy (Oct 8, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> WTF is a sig?...


What is a man?


----------



## CatScam (Oct 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> WTF is a sig?...


I think this is a Sig.


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Oct 8 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Westside @ Oct 8 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > WTF is a sig?...
> ...


A miserable little pile of secrets!
Lol, had to


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 14, 2007)

This is my new halloween sig, which I made in 3 minutes utilizing my mad MS Paint skills


----------



## JPH (Oct 14, 2007)

Oh shit...I didn't know there was a emoticon called 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sweet.

Yeah...I guess I'll make a Halloween sig/ava...


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 14, 2007)

EDIT: FIXING...


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Oct 14, 2007)

Theres no Halloween in OZ so no i'm not makin one


----------



## cruddybuddy (Oct 14, 2007)

Here is mine!






What do you think?


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(cruddybuddy @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> Here is mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you give me some advice?
That is some awesome editing skills!


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 14, 2007)

Ask Rhyguy, he made the dude's sig.




I make fun of my avatar in my sig, something that relates to Halloween.  Does that count?


----------



## Shinji (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm thinking of going back to my Jack avatar (from nightmare before xmas) cause it'll double as a halloween AND Christmas ava/sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, TsukoyomiMoon, I love your current ava XD

O yea and... Nightmare Before Christmas + IMAX = pure awesomeness


----------



## kellyan95 (Oct 14, 2007)

Nah, I like your sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But not the first person to quote me, I can be witty at times
(fischju=me, if you haven't put it together)



Nobody likes JTHM? Or my mad paint skills? VVVV


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Oct 14, 2007)

QUOTE(dark_aura12 @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> Ask Rhyguy, he made the dude's sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was joking
I meant the boo he put in the picture


----------



## Shinji (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE(kellyan95 @ Oct 14 2007 said:


> Nah, I like your sig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll just do the avatar then.


----------



## Rayder (Oct 15, 2007)

No.  I've used the same sig and avatar for years.   It's just a way for me to quickly find my posts in a thread, not for anything else.


----------

